# root login is not allowed[risolto]

## Realnot

Salve ragazzi, ho finito di emergere kde poco fa, di conseguenza volevo vedere qualche bel tema per il login, quando sono andato per scrivere in /usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/kdm/themes

mi sono accorto che non avevo i permessi di scrittura.. ho provato a loggarmi come root, ma non mi da l'accesso.

Se tento l'accesso graficamente, ad inizio sesione ottengo il seguente messaggio di errore: "root logins is not allowed" mentre se provo dalla console mi da semplicemente "login incorrect"

server realnot # sh

sh-3.2# login

server login: root

Password:

Login incorrect

server login:     

la password è corretta, di questo  sono sicuro... non ho la più pallida idea di cosa sia successo...

ho provato anche con "sudo" ma nulla da fare

server realnot # sudo passwd

bash: sudo: command not found

grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto

----------

## Cazzantonio

Beh prova a riavviare da livecd, chrootare nuovamente nella tua installazione e cambiare la password di root...

Se anche questo non funziona puoi comunque usare il livecd per vedere se hai impastrocchiato qualcosa tra i file di configurazione.

Controlla anche i permessi di /root e quanto in /etc è coinvolto con il login

----------

## ^Stefano^

Perchè fai i passaggi 

```
sh
```

ed

```
login
```

?

se fai direttamente 

```
su
```

non va?

----------

## funkoolow

assicurati pure che l'utente col quale esegui "su" faccia parte del gruppo "wheel", a suo tempo per poco non me cascavano tutti i capelli per lo sclero  :Wink: 

----------

## Realnot

si si, l'utente fa parte del gruppo "whell" comunque ora riprovo, grazie mille, vi saprò dire qualcosa questa sera  :Wink:  grazie ancora per la vostra disponibilità!

----------

## skypjack

Gruppo wheel, non whell ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Realnot

Non importa eseguire il chroot per cambiare la password, posso farlo direttamente dalla sessione... di conseguenza ho provato a cambiare password e se la password è esatta il messaggio è sempre "root logins is not allowed" mentre se sbaglio è "login failed" 

Non so più cosa fare  :Sad: 

----------

## skypjack

Scusa, ho letto un po' di fretta, ma se non sbaglio il login come utente root in X può essere disabilitato.

Non uso KDE, ma probabilmente nella configurazione di kdm puoi decidere se permettere o meno il login da root.

Qualcosa in questa direzione potrebbe essere?

----------

## djinnZ

modifica in kdmrc (trovatelo mi pare sia in /usr/kde/share/kdm) AllowRoot o qualcosa del genere. Sono su windozz e non posso verificare.

----------

## pingoo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> modifica in kdmrc (trovatelo mi pare sia in /usr/kde/share/kdm) AllowRoot o qualcosa del genere. Sono su windozz e non posso verificare.

  C'eri quasi  :Wink:  è in /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm e l'opzione si chiama AllowRootLogin (=false-->true)

Sicuro di averne veramente bisogno?

Ciao

----------

## djinnZ

Come ho detto non avevo modo di verificare e non è una cosa che si attiva tanto facilmente.

@Realnot

mi pare di aver capito che il tuo problema è avviare una sessione grafica di root.

L'approccio più usato è assegnare sempre in kdmrc :2 come display di default (ad esempio) ed avviare con startx, da consolle, la sessione di root quando serve. A meno che non usi una vpn non è molto prudente abilitare il login grafico (che può facilmente diventare remoto) a root.

sudo non sono sicuro che sia parte di system (e di certo non in tutti i profili) devi installarlo.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

@Realnot

Dato che da quello che ho capito ti sei chiarito tutto un paio di giorni fa in Chat, forse è il caso di mettere il tag [Risolto] al titolo invece di fare perdere tempo a chi passa dal forum

----------

## Realnot

Sì, scusatemi ma in questi giorni ho avuto molto da fare e non sono riuscito a postare. Grazie ancora per il supporto!

----------

